# My new (old) Litespeed



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a buyer for my 2004 Trek 5.2 frame, and my friend (an older guy who kept meticulous care of this frame) offered me his Vortex for $1000 ( he got a Cervelo, so he didn't need this anymore). It came with headset, Reynolds full carbon fork and seat post. I swapped my Dura Ace parts over. 
It's my first Ti bike, and I am amazed at how smooth yet stiff this bike is. I absolutely love this thing, especially when I ride it on the rough roads in Bucks County. It reminds me of my old Independent Fab, but waaaaay stiffer. I also have a 2007 System 6, and while a bit stiffer than the Vortex, rattles my fillings when I ride it. 
Here it is, crappy Iphone pic......


----------

